# Audio + Lightning = Upgrade



## camojoe (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, a few months ago a lightning strike zapped my home theater system.Casualties included my a/v receiver,sub,and a surround speaker.I took this as an opportunity to upgrade my system a bit. I scored a Pioneer Elite receiver for a good price and now a I need a set of floorstanders.Budget is $500-$1500 with a couple conditions.Towers can't be silver or black....that's about it. DIY is not out of the question but I want nice,furniture grade cabinets.Use is gonna be about 70% home theater.

Any suggestions or links are appreciated.Tell ya what...if someone recommends some towers that I end up buying I will ship them some audio mags I have laying around(if you want them).


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

av123.com


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

http://www.aperionaudio.com/home.aspx

av123 is nice too. I think aperion is a slightly better value. Look at the drivers in the av123 reference line, and then the drivers in all the aperions. Separated at birth?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Camojoe,

Pretty ones here http://aventhusiast.com/audio/loudspeakers/salk-sound-unveils-new-songtower-floorstander


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

make sure you buy great surge protectors too!


----------



## camojoe (Jan 23, 2007)

Great suggestions so far guys .The Rockets are on my short list for sure and the Salks look very interesting.I'm actually leaning towards the Salks since they use nicer drivers than the Rockets.Aperions are nice looking towers but, I don't really care for their squared bases.All the towers recommended so far are great options for me and I appreciate the input.BTW,this is my new receiver


----------



## camojoe (Jan 23, 2007)

bobditts said:


> make sure you buy great surge protectors too!


Don't rub it in.:blush:


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Suweett !!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Did i read that right about the TL design on those ?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

camojoe said:


> Don't rub it in.:blush:


haha im not trying to rub it in. Im just saying that there isnt a point in getting all new equipment if it might all go up in smoke again when you could have prevented it.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.cablewholesale.com/specs/51w1-01206.htm


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Triangle
http://buy.audiogon.com/cgia/cls.pl?spkrfull&1202317569

Usher
http://buy.audiogon.com/cgia/cls.pl?spkrfull&1202401972

I was also wondering why you're locked onto floor standers, as there are some pretty amazing bookshelves out there in your range too.

VMPS
http://buy.audiogon.com/cgia/cls.pl?spkrmoni&1202571079

and for a little more..
http://buy.audiogon.com/cgia/cls.pl?spkrfull&1202400656

I would also look into Tyler Acoustics, they use a lot of Seas drivers. You can find some awesome deals (new) if you do a search on audiogon.


----------



## camojoe (Jan 23, 2007)

Se7en,
I'm not against bookshelves per say.I just don't like the looks of them on stands and in my application I would have to use stands.

The Triangles and Tylers are very nice,thanks for the links.Last time I shopped for speakers the choices were so overwhelming I just gave up and bought a Denon/Mirage HTIB .Now I'm back with a vengeance  .


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

camojoe said:


> Se7en,
> I'm not against bookshelves per say.I just don't like the looks of them on stands and in my application I would have to use stands.
> 
> The Triangles and Tylers are very nice,thanks for the links.Last time I shopped for speakers the choices were so overwhelming I just gave up and bought a Denon/Mirage HTIB .Now I'm back with a vengeance  .


There are a number of very positive reviews on the Triangles, including a number of Stereophile Class A/B awards. Similarly I would not look past the VMPS speakers either (what I use at home). The 8" ribbon has an operating range of 166hz to 10khz, although the actualy XO employed has varied over the years (mine run 270hz to 7khz). They are probably the most dynamic ribbon/planar type speaker I've ever heard (and I've owned and listened to a bunch).

In both cases I'd run a google search, you can find some great stuff in your price range. 

I'd also suggest checking out audiocircle com for a wealth of info on excellent non-mass market product. Salk, VMPS, SP Technologies all have a very strong presence on that site.

Good luck!

-7


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

I know it is their lower line, but the x-series has an improved line coming out. Encore line. They have improved tweeters and xovers. The reveiws have been great.

link


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bobditts said:


> haha im not trying to rub it in. Im just saying that there isnt a point in getting all new equipment if it might all go up in smoke again when you could have prevented it.


When it comes to lightning we are talking about a bolt of electricity with enough vengance to jump from 1/2 mile in the air to the ground. If it's poised at your gear a surge supressor ain't gonna do squat


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I love how the Pioneer Elites sound. Congrats.


----------

